# Signal tech training - kingston



## DavidSigtech (29 Dec 2020)

Hey everyone, 
Recently accepted my offer for Sig tech and begin in Feb 10th. 

Im aware after BMQ I then have BMQ-L but after that do I have POET and then occupational training? 
Also my main question is, while my training for signal tech is for over a year in Kingston will I be forced to stay on base or if my wife who works remotely moved there (on our dime) could we be together? 

Thanks and looking forward to my next challenge!


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Dec 2020)

I'm going to move this out of Recruits Only for you, so you can get an official answer from someone at/close to CFSCE.


----------



## materialpigeonfibre (8 Jan 2021)

DavidSigtech said:


> Hey everyone,
> Recently accepted my offer for Sig tech and begin in Feb 10th.
> 
> Im aware after BMQ I then have BMQ-L but after that do I have POET and then occupational training?
> ...



With the recent ability to enter directly as signal tech I would assume that you have that order right. You may have to wait somewhere on a Personnel Awaiting Training platoon before you go on POET. Your experience may vary from extremely fast to very slow.

The best person to find and contact would be an instructor from CFSCE.  Since nobody from CFSCE has responded to your question, next week when I get a chance I'll look up contact information for you.

Complete the OJT after POET as fast as possible to get that sweet sweet specialist pay.  Ask about the OJT package and get a copy during your POET.  Once you get to your unit find a MCpl to get you trained and signed off ASAP.

While I was on my FET (similar to POET)  there was one person who failed off course (they lived off base). Being in the shacks is great for being able to help each other with the homework problems.  I *strongly* recommend staying with the others after class and doing homework with them before heading home. 

Talk to your ChainOfCommand to arrange living off base before you go.  You may have to submit a memo on your arrival. Yes, it is possible.  Will it be possible when you go?  Things change so often. Your experience may vary.


Brush up your math with Algebra1 and Algebra2 on Khan Academy:








						Algebra 1 | Math | Khan Academy
					

The Algebra 1 course, often taught in the 9th grade, covers Linear equations, inequalities, functions, and graphs; Systems of equations and inequalities; Extension of the concept of a function; Exponential models; and Quadratic equations, functions, and graphs. Khan Academy's Algebra 1 course is...




					www.khanacademy.org
				




Completing this will give you an edge (if you are an extremely eager beaver, nobody expects you to do this... but if you want to be top of your class and maybe get your choice of posting...) :


			Navy Electricity and Electronics Training Series | Historic Naval Ships Association
		


And more immediately, make sure you are healthy for BMQ 
Push-ups, sit-ups, and jogging. I'm sure other threads cover that.

Best of luck!


----------



## DavidSigtech (9 Jan 2021)

Thank you for the reply and all the information! Kind of gave up on planning and just expected to keep my wife in the loop as I found things out aha. 

My Recruiting officer has been on holidays since last year so I haven't been able to get much information. Being as I signed up during Covid also limited my time to speak with someone so naturally there's things like the timeline that I am not aware of. In term's of POET, where does this normally take place? In anything that I can find online I'm basically preparing my wife for me to be away for around 8-12 months during all the training (BMQ, BMQ-L, POET, and PAT if necessary), does this seem like a reasonable guess? 

Also thanks for the heads up on the studying. I definitely intend to stay back and study and do my homework with the people afterwards, Regardless of being off base or not I'm imagining we together will have a better chance of doing well than me making it home for dinner with the wife haha. 

I'll keep up on my math studying (been using that site now since prepping for the aptitude test) and look over the Navy training - would this be entirely useful despite me being in the Army? I imagine the logic of the electrical side of things is really the main point in the learning. 

Appreciate the answers and thank you


----------



## 211RadOp (11 Jan 2021)

POET will be done at CFSCE in Kingston.  As for being in barracks, it is very possible that you may be.  You can ask to live out, but it may not be granted right away or at all.  When I was at CFSCE, the approvals were few and far between so don't bank on it.


----------



## DavidSigtech (11 Jan 2021)

Thanks for this info, definitely useful to know and to inform the wife. 
Looking forward to this new chapter


----------



## brandon_sage92 (6 Jan 2022)

Hey everyone,

I'm looking to VOT to the Sig-Tech Trade, and was looking to know from people on that side just how hard-up/red is your trade for personnel? For context, I'm looking to come over as a fully trade qualified legacy QL5 Electrical Technician, which is now known as a Mar-Tech Elec. Seeing as we're hurting for people pretty bad, I'm thinking that they'll be less inclined to let me go. However, I've also heard that Sig-Tech are just as hard up and really need people as well. Here's to me hoping that it'll be an easier lateral transition, and that the needs of the forces are being equally met on both sides.


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Jan 2022)

Is there a colour worse than Red? That's Sig Tech. You won't have an issue unless the trade you're leaving is red.


----------



## brandon_sage92 (7 Jan 2022)

PuckChaser said:


> Is there a colour worse than Red? That's Sig Tech. You won't have an issue unless the trade you're leaving is red.


Roger that,

Here's to hoping that I can sell leaving a red trade for a red trade. Thanks for the reply boss.


----------

